# UPDATE-Adopted. FOSTER or ADOPTER needed for GR in NYC tri-state area



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi all!

It's me again, looking for a forever home or foster for a purebreed female Golden Retriever who just turned 1 on April 10th. I do not have pictures yet, but will soon. Time is of the essence, since her current owner, located in Queens, NY is in her 70's and just cannot take care of this pup in a way she deserves, any longer.

She's a total sweetheart with all people, and loves children. She gets along well other dogs. She has not been tested with cats, but owner states she would not foresee this as a problem.

This Golden is with a rescue this time, so there will be an adoption fee. I work with this rescue closely. She will come spayed, microchipped and up to date on vaccines.

IF YOU CAN FOSTER SHORT TERM AND ARE IN THE NYC AREA, OR CLOSE VICINITY, IT WOULD ALSO BE WONDERFUL TO HEAR FROM YOU!! ADOPTIONS SHOULD ALSO BE IN THE SAME AREA. In turn, I will email you the link to the application that must be filled out.

I will update with pictures as soon as I get them...likely later today.

Contact Luisa Hindle at (347) 776-1704, or email [email protected]


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Mel is actually with a foster (not the original owner), who is older and unable to handle her on the leash. Mel is a rescue from a backyard breeder. She came to her new fosters home a bit fearful, but within 2 days blossomed into a sweet, sweet pup. The foster felt she may want to adopt her, but unfortunately, Mel is just too strong for her on a leash to train. Its obvious Mel has never been socialized much, and went potty in the breeders backyard. She is housebroken, but not leash trained. She may need some extra TLC and time to decompress when first taken home, but she is an absolute DREAM with all people, kids and adults. 

Please consider fostering or adopting "Mel" and giving her a chance at wonderful life! Contact me at 347 776 1704 if you can help. 

Luisa Hindle


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

She's pretty. I hope she finds a good home and gets all the love she needs


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for helping sweet Mel in finding new loving home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Pretty girl, I know there's someone out there for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mel*

Hoping that Mel found a home.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

No not yet, but she is in foster. Mel is a sweet dog that is nervous around new people due to her lack of socialization. She needs alot of work on leash. Adopter should have a fenced in yard in order to help Mel work on leash skills. For more info on Mel please inquire at [email protected] PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU TELL THEM LUISA HINDLE REFERRED YOU IF YOU ARE INTERESTED!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mel*



Jax's Mom said:


> No not yet, but she is in foster. Mel is a sweet dog that is nervous around new people due to her lack of socialization. She needs alot of work on leash. Adopter should have a fenced in yard in order to help Mel work on leash skills. For more info on Mel please inquire at [email protected] PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU TELL THEM LUISA HINDLE REFERRED YOU IF YOU ARE INTERESTED!


Thanks for the update on Mel. Hope she finds a loving person soon. What rescue is she with?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Heavenly Angels Animal Rescue, based in Queens, NY


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Keeping Mel in my thoughts and prayers, hope her adoption day is coming very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mel*

Bumping up for Mel!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Is this dog still in need of either adoption or foster?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi All,

Sorry for the delayed response. According to rescue, Mel has a wonderful and dedicated foster who is committed to taking her for training. Apparently, Mel would not only need a yard, but also another dog in the household to help her get over her nervousness. She needs alot of patience and love. Again, if you feel you are a good match for Mel, you can contact Heavenly Angels Animal Rescue in Queens, NY. They will only adopt to the tri-state area however.

Thank you for all the kind thoughts and well wishes for Mel.

Luisa


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Which states are acceptable to the rescue? I'd love to have Mel, but I live in Maryland. I suspect that I'm outside the acceptable states. We do have the required fenced back yard and Sunny would be a happy companion to Miss Mel.

Thanks for any additional information.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Heavenly Angel Animal Rescue Contact Info.*

*Heavenly Angel Animal Rescue-*

http://awos.petfinder.com/shelters/harescue.html

*97-14 Liberty Avenue, Ozone Park NY 11417 | (347) 722 5939 | [email protected]*

*Mel's Petfinder listing-*

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/34941454

*Please note:* There are two links for the Adoption Application on HAAR's website, the links do not work. If you're interested in adopting Mel, you'll need to call or email them.

Update on Mel from HAAR's FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/HeavenlyAngelsAnimalRescue/



> Whoo Hoo! Sweet timid Mel passed her basic training class! Congratulations to her and her wonderful foster Mom for taking her faithfully and working so hard.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I just filed an application to adopt Mel. Wish me luck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck GoldensGirl, hope it works out for you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I really hope you get her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for your good wishes.

I just got an email from Cathy, thanking me for my application and saying she will be checking my references. At least they didn't say NO because of the distance.

If Mel goes to her foster parents or someone else, I trust that it will be for her best. But I do hope she comes to us.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Okay, now I'm officially nervous! Messages are flying as references will be checked quickly. This may really happen! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing

Tomorrow is the 5th anniversary of Charlie's passing. I like to think that he is still watching over us. It is especially fitting that we will take next steps tomorrow.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lucy, I'm keeping everything crossed for you, that must be a sign!!.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, Lucy, I am beyond excited about Mel. Nobody deserves a good outcome more than you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*



GoldensGirl said:


> Okay, now I'm officially nervous! Messages are flying as references will be checked quickly. This may really happen! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing
> 
> Tomorrow is the 5th anniversary of Charlie's passing. I like to think that he is still watching over us. It is especially fitting that we will take next steps tomorrow.


Goldensgirl: This is wonderful news!!! I am crossing all paws and saying prayers! Keep us posted please!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, looking forward to your update.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello again, friends.

Things are moving very fast! I just spoke with Cathy from the rescue. We are trying to figure out how best to handle introducing us to Mel and how to handle the transition if she comes home with us. We might even drive to New York tomorrow.

I can't remember when I have been so excited! Probably not since we went to meet little Miss White, better known now as Sunny. But I am also trying to temper my excitement with realism about what Mel needs. Cathy told me that Mel easily jumps a 4-foot fence, which is what we have; that means she can't be left alone with access to outdoors for the foreseeable future. She is also terribly shy with strangers, though she does well when she gets to know new people.

I would love to hear from those of you who have adopted dogs who were poorly socialized. What does it take to help them blossom into healthy Goldens? Will time, patience and a lot of love do the trick? Should we expect Mel to be standoffish for the rest of her life?

What matters now is that we make the best possible decision for Mel. This sweet girl has had too much drama and not enough love in her life already. The last thing she needs is for us to bring her home without being prepared for the reality of her condition.

Thanks for any words of wisdom. :wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

"Will time, patience and a lot of love do the trick?" Oh, Lucy, you've worked out the secret for most adopted dogs' needs in that one sentence! She's young enough to adapt to a new home and Sunny will teach her the ropes better than you ever will, but don't be surprised if sometimes something triggers a reaction straight from her past. That said, any nervousness should lessen as she learns what is expected of her. You'll all be fine. And you can't deny Sunny will love having a playmate!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

*FOSTER or ADOPTER needed for GR in NYC tri-state area*

Pairing a confident dog with a less confident dog is a great start. Be prepared to go at their pace. And I would raise your fence to 6ft as soon as you can as rescues can panic and run when something triggers them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed here for a successful outcome and an exciting journey for you ahead.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> Hello again, friends.
> 
> Things are moving very fast! I just spoke with Cathy from the rescue. We are trying to figure out how best to handle introducing us to Mel and how to handle the transition if she comes home with us. We might even drive to New York tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Lucy: I am so excited for you and Mel!! Your love and willingness to give her a loving home and her being so young, will help so much in learning. Our Smooch was 16 mos. old and a stray on the streets of Chicago when we adopted her and she blossomed slowly. Took Ken a long time to teach her to walk on a leash, but now they have halters. As far as the fence goes, we have four foot fence, but are always OUTSIDE with our dogs when they are out, mainly to watch for wildlife and to make sure that they are not stolen.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lucy, my Bridge girl was not socialized when I got her, she also had been abused physically and verbally, which added to the challenge with her. 

My advice is to be very gentle, loving and patient with Mel. Let her come to you on her terms. I found with my girl that a lot of things that work with a dog that is well adjusted doesn't always work with a dog that is not confident or has fears. If we let her come to us or approach people she didn't know, she did much better. When people approached her, she would go hide, she felt threatened. Some days it felt as if we took two steps backwards and one forward. It just takes time....... 

Having a well adjusted dog really helps, Mel will take cues from Sunny and learn a lot from her. 

Just be patient, gentle, loving and consistent with her without forcing anything, she will learn to trust you and feel comfortable and safe. 

It could take weeks maybe even a few months before she completely feels safe before she settles in with you. Give her the time she needs.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you for your support, friends.

Cathy from the rescue just called with news that is both good and bad: Mel's foster mom can't stand to part with her and has decided to adopt her after all. While I am sad for us, I think this is probably the best outcome for Mel, staying with people and dogs she loves and not facing another change.

On the bright side, my BF had decided that having the joys of puppy teeth would be a good thing after all, so I will expand our search to include litters due this fall.

Thanks again. :wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That sounds good for Mel and a good perspective on your part. You'll have to keep us posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this, I think things work out the way they are suppose to, not always the way we want, but in your case getting a puppy sounds really wonderful. 

It probably is good that Mel's foster mom is going to adopt her, I'm sure she is settled in there with her and the other dogs. 

Best of luck to you in your search for a puppy, looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*



GoldensGirl said:


> Thank you for your support, friends.
> 
> Cathy from the rescue just called with news that is both good and bad: Mel's foster mom can't stand to part with her and has decided to adopt her after all. While I am sad for us, I think this is probably the best outcome for Mel, staying with people and dogs she loves and not facing another change.
> 
> ...


Lucy: I've always been a believer that things happen for a reason.
Sad for you, but happy for Mel and her Foster Mom. Happy searches for you and your BF on a puppy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mel's status hasn't been updated on Petfinder.com or on the group's FB page. 
Once it's official she's been adopted, I'll update the thread title to reflect her status unless Luisa gives an update.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mel's Petfinder listing has been removed, I'm updating her status to Adopted.


----------

